# "Tanta chuva porquê?" no SulInformação



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 10:10)

Ainda se vai fazendo bom jornalismo! Ehehe!



> Tanta chuva porquê?
> 
> Bruno Gonçalves, responsável pela Meteofontes, a Estação Meteorológica do Sítio das Fontes – Parque Municipal de Lagoa, explica, na página de Facebook, a razão de tanta chuva nestes dias.
> 
> ...


http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/03/tanta-chuva-porque/

Se algo ficou mal explicado, agradeço que digam qualquer coisa... tentei simplificar de forma a que as pessoas percebessem ao máximo...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2013 às 10:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda se vai fazendo bom jornalismo! Ehehe!
> Se algo ficou mal explicado, agradeço que digam qualquer coisa... tentei simplificar de forma a que as pessoas percebessem ao máximo...



Em termos técnicos parece-me que está correcto.

Um leigo, ficará certamente feliz por ler algo compreensível sobre a meteorologia (vulgo "tempo").
Os termos mais técnicos tem de ser "depurados" para que a generalidade dos portugueses entendam. Não é novidade nenhuma.
Mais ainda se junto com o texto tivermos esquemas, mapas ou algo simples que permita adquirir informação.
A iliteracia é um dos problemas mais graves. Os portugueses lêem bastante mas tem uma dificuldade enorme para perceber o que acabaram de ler.
Todo o nosso sistema de ensino tem que se focar neste campo.
Até lá, aqueles que tem essa possibilidade, como tu, ajudam no que podem.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 10:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Em termos técnicos parece-me que está correcto.
> 
> Um leigo, ficará certamente feliz por ler algo compreensível sobre a meteorologia (vulgo "tempo").
> Os termos mais técnicos tem de ser "depurados" para que a generalidade dos portugueses entendam. Não é novidade nenhuma.
> ...



Obrigado! Refira-se que quando escrevi o texto, não foi com o objectivo de ser publicado num jornal online, pelo que não "aprumei" o texto para isso, apenas o publiquei no facebook do Meteofontes, depois o SulInformação é que lá foi buscar a informação.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2013 às 10:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Obrigado! Refira-se que quando escrevi o texto, não foi com o objectivo de ser publicado num jornal online, pelo que não "aprumei" o texto para isso, *apenas o publiquei no facebook do Meteofontes*, depois o SulInformação é que lá foi buscar a informação.



Até mesmo por isso, devemos ter sempre algum cuidado na forma como redigimos a informação.
Se eu colocar informação numa página minha, certamente que uma parte significativa dos leitores não estão familiarizados com o assunto, muito menos com termos técnicos associados à meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2013 às 00:48)

Desde já os meus parabéns, *ecobcg* 

Quanto aos termos técnicos apresentados, já os ouvi a todos na RTP, por meteorologistas do IPMA que dão a previsão diária no jornal da manhã, pelo que não acho que a informação esteja assim tão à "deriva"...


----------



## Redfish (28 Mar 2013 às 09:29)

Já começa a ser habito o ecobcg estar presente nos "media"...

Espero que ainda se lembrem da reportagem na TV sobre o Tornado de Lagoa - Silves.

Têm feito um excelente trabalho...e merece o reconhecimento...


----------

